# Super Unleaded



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

All the talk about super unleaded on tinterweb always seems to be about either V-Power, Momentum 99 or BP Ultimate.

I was just wondering if people have used Esso Supreme, Total Excellium, Texaco Super (not sure if it has a particular name!), or any other super unleaded fuels out there and how they compare to others?

Just thinking because there's about 5p difference between Tesco 99 and V-Power around here, with Esso in between the two but I've never seen anything about these "other" super unleaded fuels but they must be making something out of them or else they'd just stop producing them I guess!


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Think all the ones you mentioned are 97 ron. Good for emergencies if you cant get shell or tesco. By me the ones you have mentioned are normally more expensive than tesco and shell. I cant comment on bp as its more expensive than liquid unicorn pee, and it used to only be 97 ron. dont know if its 99 ron now.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

iam sure they sell it near race tracks like silverstone. you have to have the car remapped to take advantage of the fuel (i think) whether they still do it is a diff story.

EDIT: take no notice to what iam saying i need to learn to read. To many words not enough pictures lol


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

M44T said:


> I cant comment on bp as its more expensive than liquid unicorn pee, and it used to only be 97 ron.


Using that at the moment and paid 151.9p a litre for it, with Tesco 99 being 139.9 at the time...

It's the first super I've used in this car though so can't compare it to others.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> iam sure they sell it near race tracks like silverstone. you have to have the car remapped to take advantage of the fuel (i think) whether they still do it is a diff story.


Don't think they need mapping buddy, the ECU should adjust to the higher quality fuel over a period of time, although some do re-map for super specifically to get the most out of it.

No point in mapping a Panda anyway, 4hp gains :lol:


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Is it still 97 ron? The main reason people use higher octane fuels in 'tuned' cars is due to to the detonation. Alot of manufacturers specify 97 or higher on standard cars though.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

As far as I know it's still 97RON, they did another one that was 102RON but was £2.50 a litre or something :lol:

Fiat recommend 95RON but it does feel a little smoother and gets a bit more MPG on super.


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

I will say, if your considering using super permanently, go for tesco, they reward the most with the clubcard. Shell will upgrade you to a vpower card once you start getting through about £200 a month in vpower but you still get sweet f.all back.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought Tesco was good in the Cougar so might use that anyway.

I'd never use £200 a month so no point bothering with Shell.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

M44T said:


> I will say, if your considering using super permanently, go for tesco, they reward the most with the clubcard. Shell will upgrade you to a vpower card once you start getting through about £200 a month in vpower but you still get sweet f.all back.


I wouldn't want tesco petrol anywhere near my car.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> I wouldn't want tesco petrol anywhere near my car.


Have you used Momentum 99?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> I wouldn't want tesco petrol anywhere near my car.


Let's not start down that path though....
FI cars respond better to super unleaded, on NA you'll get a cleaner burn and resulting smoother drive and better mpg.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Tesco 99 is all i use, i would reccomend a super unleaded in all petrol cars.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Have you used Momentum 99?


Probably not lol .


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Probably not lol .


True, bit of a pointless question really :lol:

My understanding was that 99 was produced by a company called Green Energy or something, so not strictly Tesco's own...although I stand to be corrected by the more learned amongst us.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeh thats right they did.


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

mine has been mapped to run on vpower, got caught short and nearly ran out of fuel with no shell garages for miles so had to fill up with bp ultimate and the car didn't like it at all. popping and backfiring it was spitting flames out the exhaust. sounded and looked seriously cool but defo not good for the engine.

As for tesco 99 a couple of the tesco garages were caught putting ordinary unleaded in the 99 tanks and selling it as the dear stuff. won't trust them again after that.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

alanp said:


> As for tesco 99 a couple of the tesco garages were caught putting ordinary unleaded in the 99 tanks and selling it as the dear stuff. won't trust them again after that.


Where did you hear that mate?

Wouldn't have thought it possible given that the tanker drivers fill the tanks, unless they were in on it? In which case could happen anywhere...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

alanp said:


> As for tesco 99 a couple of the tesco garages were caught putting ordinary unleaded in the 99 tanks and selling it as the dear stuff. won't trust them again after that.


Any evidence of this???


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

was in the local press last year, trading standards were involved in it. I'll have a look and see if I can dig anything up.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Unless your car specifically requires higher the 95RON, you're wasting money putting super unleaded in.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Jem said:


> Unless your car specifically requires higher the 95RON, you're wasting money putting super unleaded in.


lol no your not lol


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> lol no your not lol


You recon  lol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Have you used Momentum 99?


No, I have no plans to either :thumb:

V-power or bps ultimate only.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Jem said:


> You recon  lol


It burns better, leaves less deposits, detentation is better


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jem said:


> Unless your car specifically requires higher the 95RON, you're wasting money putting super unleaded in.


I get better MPG whenever I use super and the car feels smoother.

The Cougar was more eager too on super, although I can't really see a difference in power on the Panda - Probably because it has none either way.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> No, I have no plans to either :thumb:
> 
> V-power or bps ultimate only.


So how do you know its not for you?? Because its "Tesco"?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> It burns better, leaves less deposits, detentation is better


Well you got one of the three right :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> So how do you know its not for you?? Because its "Tesco"?


Because they have a ****ty rep for petrol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Because they have a ****ty rep for petrol


Book and cover springs to mind!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

To be honest I had reservations about Momentum 99 before I tried it, so I understand why some might hesitate.

Normal supermarket fuel is crap, even SWMBO said the diesel from Morrisons and Tesco made the family wagon feel "chuggy", which roughly translates as "crap" from what I can tell.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

millns84 said:


> To be honest I had reservations about Momentum 99 before I tried it, so I understand why some might hesitate.
> 
> Normal supermarket fuel is crap, even SWMBO said the diesel from Morrisons and Tesco made the family wagon feel "chuggy", which roughly translates as "crap" from what I can tell.


I wouldn't trust anything but v power or bp fuel.

Tesco has made the news a few times for dodgy fuel.


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

initial digging has left me with no results, can't find anything about the case I was talking about which is annoying.

btw the people saying that tesco fuel is of lesser quality than shell/bp, you do know that (in scotland anyway I can't comment about south of the border) almost all filling stations are provided with fuel from the same source. grangemouth.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

alanp said:


> initial digging has left me with no results, can't find anything about the case I was talking about which is annoying.
> 
> btw the people saying that tesco fuel is of lesser quality than shell/bp, you do know that (in scotland anyway I can't comment about south of the border) *almost all filling stations are provided with fuel from the same source. grangemouth*.


So what? Doesn't even slightly mean it's the same fuel, we've been over this too often on here. Supermarket fuel is garbage compared to Shell, BP and Texaco.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

alanp said:


> initial digging has left me with no results, can't find anything about the case I was talking about which is annoying.
> 
> btw the people saying that tesco fuel is of lesser quality than shell/bp, you do know that (in scotland anyway I can't comment about south of the border) almost all filling stations are provided with fuel from the same source. grangemouth.


<<< I know that Alan lol

Its the detergents that gets put in by each retailer. :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

alanp said:


> initial digging has left me with no results, can't find anything about the case I was talking about which is annoying.
> 
> btw the people saying that tesco fuel is of lesser quality than shell/bp, you do know that (in scotland anyway I can't comment about south of the border) almost all filling stations are provided with fuel from the same source. grangemouth.


It's all down to the additives which are added by the tanker drivers which differentiate between fuels, so technically a different product you're putting in the car.

By the looks of it nobody's used Super from anywhere except BP, Shell and Tesco anyway :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Tesco are dropping fuel prices by 2p tomorrow Milns, time to get some 99 in there


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Think I will, only got a quarter of a tank left so about 100 miles worth 

137.9p aint half bad for Momentum :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Spend over £50 at tesco and get a further 5p off


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

I stand corrected, it was short measures that tesco were caught for not selling cheap stuff from the expensive pump. they were fined 18k for it in 2009

http://www.petrolnews.co.uk/news/fullstory.php?ref=185&title=Tesco%20in%20%A318k%20fuel


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

You on commission or something? :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

alanp said:


> I stand corrected, it was short measures that tesco were caught for not selling cheap stuff from the expensive pump. they were fined 18k for it in 2009
> 
> http://www.petrolnews.co.uk/news/fullstory.php?ref=185&title=Tesco%20in%20%A318k%20fuel


:lol: Have you been searching for two hours? :lol:

Think I remember that actually, there was also something about dodgey fuel years ago too.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Tesco are dropping fuel prices by 2p tomorrow Milns, time to get some 99 in there


Do Tesco do a premium diesel, or just petrol?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> Do Tesco do a premium diesel, or just petrol?


Just petrol, and their diesel is pants whenever we've tried it - Although not so bad if you add Millers Diesel Ecomax :thumb:


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

millns84 said:


> :lol: Have you been searching for two hours? :lol:
> 
> Think I remember that actually, there was also something about dodgey fuel years ago too.


Nah stopped to make dinner and munch it and tidy up a bit in the middle of looking lol

yeah there was a batch of fuel with silicone in it that affected tesco and morissons in England


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> Do Tesco do a premium diesel, or just petrol?


Just petrol, In both my diesel vans i used Asda for a few weeks worst mistake ever mpg was way down, i always used shell diesel just the normal stuff after that with millers.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Just petrol, and their diesel is pants whenever we've tried it - Although not so bad if you add Millers Diesel Ecomax :thumb:


Cool, I'll stick with the others then.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I know someone who works at a refinery and basically all fuels are diff as it has certain tolerances sometimes they are better and sometimes they are ****e no matter what fuel it is. I've heard serious horror stories though from my mate even aviation fuel has tolerances. So no matter where it comes or what fuel it is no batch is the same.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use super unleaded all the time... I feel it's better for the cars/bikes they 'seem' to respond and run better after a few tanks...

I have also noticed I get better MPG with super... and I calculate at every fill up...

even the wee Skorpi bangs and spits when using Super... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Before baldy says it, race fuel is better for the track


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I use super unleaded all the time... I feel it's better for the cars/bikes they 'seem' to respond and run better after a few tanks...
> 
> I have also noticed I get better MPG with super... and I calculate at every fill up...
> 
> ...


Hang on, you use super and not plain unleaded? :doublesho


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

All i am going to say is my MPG has improved even more on V-power dirty diesel after a month or two of it...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Hang on, you use super and not plain unleaded? :doublesho


always....

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Before baldy says it, race fuel is better for the track


I mean i know i'm losing my hair but ffs... baldy is a bit harsh


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I mean i know i'm losing my hair but ffs... baldy is a bit harsh


it's OK big yin, I'll show you how to brush it so that no one notices... I've been bald for years, bet very few people have noticed... :tumbleweed:



:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll save you the bother...


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Tesco is the best as far as the tests I read some time ago, only a nats over V-Power but critically it's cheaper.

Just need to get over the brand thing.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Crash Master said:


> Tesco is the best as far as the tests I read some time ago, only a nats over V-Power but critically it's cheaper.
> 
> Just need to get over the brand thing.


Yep, Thorney Motorsport did loads of tests but I can't find the reports anywhere now - They were all over Google a few months ago! :wall:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I mean i know i'm losing my hair but ffs... baldy is a bit harsh


You have hair? Ahhh you mean the combover :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

After the 3rd tank of Tesco 99 I decided I didn't like it as my mpg got worse and the car didn't feel as good as it does with Shell 95, which I've swapped back to now. The next few tanks will be V Power so I can see what that does. I've been put off Tescos now, won't use it again.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> No, I have no plans to either :thumb:
> 
> V-power or bps ultimate only.


Whata mistaka to makea!

V power is good, but Ulitimate is nasty stuff! My 350z runs worse on Ultimate and it costs loads.

I run mine on Momentum 99 and it's great, no perceived difference to V Power. Get over your prejudice!

Out of the others, Esso Super is the next best, something to do with a higher MON rating and the 350z and the previous 200sx run good on this.

Not a fan of Ulitimate, Total or Texaco's offerings, though years ago Texaco's Super was really good.

Esso produces the best standard diesel I have also discovered, get about 3mpg more compared to other standard and even Total's Excellium diesel in the PD130 Leon.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

My GTC definitely ran better on Shell's V power unleaded. I didn't get a big MPG difference but the car ran smoother, felt more responsive. 

Initally I thought it was the 'good feeling' factor as it's an expensive fuel but after filling up with Texaco's normal unleaded, the difference is very noticable.

Unfortunately at £149.9, it's a huge difference to the £139.9 for normal unleaded.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

roscopervis said:


> Whata mistaka to makea!
> 
> V power is good, but Ulitimate is nasty stuff! My 350z runs worse on Ultimate and it costs loads.
> 
> ...


To be fair i've never run it on bp ultimate yet, only v-power 

There are no esso's near me and shell's v-power is pretty good.

I may be prejudiced against tossco's fuel but it's not like you can say there's no reason for it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> you can say there's no reason for it.


'cause you're a [email protected]!??!?!

sorry, a racing track [email protected]?!?!?!?!?

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



:argie:

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> 'cause you're a [email protected]!??!?!
> 
> sorry, a racing track [email protected]?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


Shush baldy  Until you run something which actually needs 99 ron again


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

The disiesel usually gets Sainsburys derv as have the 3 or 4 cars before it with no noticeable side effects. Well none have blown up or died or had a hissy fit etc.

The 205 is old and french and has days when super is preferred and others where she runs sweely on regular. And others where she stutters like a bugger and just acts like it's her time of the month. Still love her.

The previous 205 was super only to keep my ego intact although to be fair there was a difference, albeit slight, in performance.

I made the mistake of getting raped for BP's super-duper derv a while back as I ran low and did a splash & dash at a services off the A1 in Yorkshire - could have employed a chauffeur for the £1.60 a litre it set me back :doublesho and I didn't go faster than the wind or get a billion mpg on the way home either 

Or indeed get a free lapdance for parting with my hard earned cash.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Esso's Super is £139.9 around here now, i.e. same as their diesel (just filled the derv up and checked).

If Tesco weren't offering 5p a litre off I might go for Esso, but something to bear in mind for the future.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I use Tesco Momentum in my corsa. It'd be absolutely spot on running on 95, I just don't like to use it  ASDA 95 is awful.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Tesco 99 is all i use, i would reccomend a super unleaded in all petrol cars.


Agreed, better than V Power and much cheaper.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

if your car has a knock sensor fitted,the ecu will adjust the ign timing to the optimum for peak performance and economy when a higher grade fuel is used,:driver: :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Used my 5p off at Tesco today, 133.9 for Momentum!! I find Momentum, V Power and Esso Supreme to be the best. However, Momentum is better priced over V Power and just as good IMO, Esso Supreme is 97 RON but I find this best for MPG over everything else.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I was going to try three tanks of each to see which was best for economy but being a low mileage driver it'd take about a year and with the seasons changing it would effect the economy anyway.

Not to mention the car's done 400 miles so the engine's still breaking in and will be for a while!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

After 4 full tanks of V-Power Diesel, filling up today the computer reckoned 700 miles till empty on the tank instead of 620 miles. Must be making some difference


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

millns84 said:


> I'd never use £200 a month so no point bothering with Shell.


Get yourself a Skyline, then you can spend that weekly if your careful :doublesho :lol::lol:


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Something to consider, I ran my Mk2 focus from new on super always !!and before that my fiesta from brand new on super, both needed new cats at approx 40k miles, It my view that running with super from new some how damaged both cars cats at similar miles, obvious I didn't click until the second one when, my Peter also always ran his focus st on super, a few weeks ago ecu light came on, you guessed it new cat !! My brother in law focus ran from new on normal fuel, now 67k on the clock and no cat problems


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Its just the Fords dodgy cats


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Jonny2400 said:


> Something to consider, I ran my Mk2 focus from new on super always !!and before that my fiesta from brand new on super, both needed new cats at approx 40k miles, It my view that running with super from new some how damaged both cars cats at similar miles, obvious I didn't click until the second one when, my Peter also always ran his focus st on super, a few weeks ago ecu light came on, you guessed it new cat !! My brother in law focus ran from new on normal fuel, now 67k on the clock and no cat problems


What was the damage to the cat? On my old Fiesta it was corrosion after 55000 miles, so fuel would have made no difference.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just filled up with Tesco Momentum 99 today - Worked out at 132.9p with the 5p a litre off - Which translates to £41.69 to fill up 

Done about 40 miles since and I'm pretty sure it feels even smoother than it did on the BP Ultimate although it could just be the placebo effect.

I averaged 56.5mpg on BP ultimate over a tank so it'll be interesting to see what the Momentum 99 does.


----------

